# Elliott: niente Lugano e possibile cessione Milan nel 2022.



## admin (24 Settembre 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott voleva investire ancora nel calcio con l'acquisto del Lugano. Alla fine non se ne è fatto più nulla ed il club svizzero è finito all'americano Joe Mansueto. Festa aggiunge che con la fine della pandemia e col progetto stadio nel cassetto, Elliott potrebbe valutare offerte per la cessione del Milan nel corso del 2022.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Settembre 2021)

È quello che speriamo tutti,ma la sensazione che avremo in pochi è che una fantomatica cessione potrebbe tornare utile verso giugno in modo da bloccare il mercato,si sa,quando ci sono cambi di proprietà non ci sono movimenti di mercato...


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2021)

Incrociamo tutte le dita possibili per qualche beduino ricco sfondato.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott voleva investire ancora nel calcio con l'acquisto del Lugano. Alla fine non se ne è fatto più nulla ed il club svizzero è finito all'americano Joe Mansueto. Festa aggiunge che con la fine della pandemia e col progetto stadio nel cassetto, Elliott potrebbe valutare offerte per la cessione del Milan nel corso del 2022.


Peccato , una succursale dove mandare giovani della primavera o acquistati altrove sarebbe una bella cosa, meglio della seconda squadra in serie C a mio parere


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Settembre 2021)

un milan che torna in alto con stadio da chi potrebbe essere acquistato? O un altro fondo o uno sceicco ricco sfondato. Perchè la valutazione schizzerebbe verso la miliardata. Altra opzione la quotazione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Peccato , una succursale dove mandare giovani della primavera o acquistati altrove sarebbe una bella cosa, meglio della seconda squadra in serie C a mio parere



l'anno scorso con alcuni utenti discutavamo sull' opzione Lugano. Altro che U23 in serie C. Con un investimento basso ti prendevi una squadra dove mandare i giovani e farli crescere, a due passi da Milano e culturalmente già italiana. magari lo portavi anche in Champions League o Europa League, non è che ci voleva tanto visto che ci sono solo Basilea e Young Boys. Sarebbe stato l'investimento perfetto.


----------



## York (24 Settembre 2021)

Non so se sia il momento migliore per vendere (questa squadra può diventare ancora più forte) ma di sicuro è un buon momento.


----------



## Djici (24 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso con alcuni utenti discutavamo sull' opzione Lugano. Altro che U23 in serie C. Con un investimento basso ti prendevi una squadra dove mandare i giovani e farli crescere, a due passi da Milano e culturalmente già italiana. magari lo portavi anche in Champions League o Europa League, non è che ci voleva tanto visto che ci sono solo Basilea e Young Boys. Sarebbe stato l'investimento perfetto.


2 squadre dello stesso proprietario non possono giocare la stessa comoletizione.
Quindi se noi andiamo in CL non potrebbero andarci loro.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2021)

Finchè non fanno lo stadio , ogni discorso su una possibile cessione è aria fritta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Settembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> 2 squadre dello stesso proprietario non possono giocare la stessa comoletizione.
> Quindi se noi andiamo in CL non potrebbero andarci loro.



ah non sapevo. Ma come fanno Lipsia e Salisburgo allora?


----------



## __king george__ (24 Settembre 2021)

sceicco arabo e andiamo a comandare


----------



## Milanoide (25 Settembre 2021)

È una competizione.
Anche fra ricchissimi, bisogna saperci fare perché i soldi da soli potrebbero non bastare.
Ma consapevole del ruolo di Berlusconi nella nostra storia (iniziatore delle spese folli), così come di quello dell' Avvocato nella lunghissima storia di rendita di posizione della Rube, mi chiedo: ma quello degli sceicchi arabi è il calcio che voglio?
Risposta: no.
Non sarebbe meglio un vero fair play finanziario?
A me le gestioni Atalanta, i ritorni seppur fugaci dell'Ajax, mi sembrano cose da premiare, imitare, replicare.
Il Bayern. Monaco non mi fa schifo.
Un campionato ristretto All Stars dopo un po' viene a noia.
Poi forse ho bisogno di identificarmi seppur parzialmente con una proprietà con le radici nella cultura occidentale.
Sceicchi e magnati russi non sono in cima alle mie preferenze, anzi non li voglio proprio.
In tempi di GKN e fondi sparviero, mi tengo comunque Elliott


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ah non sapevo. Ma come fanno Lipsia e Salisburgo allora?


Infatti a livello europeo possono partecipare due squadre della stessa proprietà.
Ma è un problema mai affrontato dalla Uefa. Quando si affronteranno prima o poi due squadre dello stesso proprietario ci sarà da discutere.
Comunque esclusa la RB le altre solitamente hanno un top club e diverse piccole società minori.
Se non sbaglio il City ne ha tantissime nel mondo, tipo 5 oppure 6. Tra le quali addirittura il Girona, che qualche anno fa era in Liga. Ma anche il Chelsea ne alcune, come per esempio il Vitesse.
È una cosa abbastanza normale ormai. Diciamo che la Uefa chiude un occhio e a volte tutti e due.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott voleva investire ancora nel calcio con l'acquisto del Lugano. Alla fine non se ne è fatto più nulla ed il club svizzero è finito all'americano Joe Mansueto. Festa aggiunge che con la fine della pandemia e col progetto stadio nel cassetto, Elliott potrebbe valutare offerte per la cessione del Milan nel corso del 2022.


Tra l'altro anche il Lugano ha in progetto un nuovo stadio. Quello attuale non rispetta i parametri per le competizioni europee. Quando è capitato di giocare sono andati a Lucerna.

Questo Joe Mansueto chissà chi sia comunque. Ormai gli americani investono in modo massiccio nel calcio europeo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott voleva investire ancora nel calcio con l'acquisto del Lugano. Alla fine non se ne è fatto più nulla ed il club svizzero è finito all'americano Joe Mansueto. Festa aggiunge che con la fine della pandemia e col progetto stadio nel cassetto, Elliott potrebbe valutare offerte per la cessione del Milan nel corso del 2022.


Se si vuole fare calcio seriamente è indispensabile avere un settore giovanile coi fiocchi, una squadra primavera forte, under 23 e qualche realtà satellite.
Altrimenti saremo sempre indietro.

Anche questi sono investimenti, anche cosi si palesa l'ambizione di una proprietà.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

Secondo me il problema principale del calcio, è lo spreco di talento.
Troppi giocatori in panchina che sono più forti dei giocatori che giocano titolari in squadre medie.
Servirebbe una soluzione tipo abolire le sostituzioni.
Ovviamente è una provocazione,solo per farvi capire quanto è importante risolvere questo aspetto.

I migliori devono sempre giocare tutti, ci sono diverse ottime "squadre" che scaldano la panchina tra tutta Europa, è un peccato mortale.

Renderebbe il livello del gioco molto molto molto più equilibrato


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me il problema principale del calcio, è lo spreco di talento.
> Troppi giocatori in panchina che sono più forti dei giocatori che giocano titolari in squadre medie.
> Servirebbe una soluzione tipo abolire le sostituzioni.
> Ovviamente è una provocazione,solo per farvi capire quanto è importante risolvere questo aspetto.
> ...


Tetto ingaggi e paletti nella composizione della rosa.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tetto ingaggi e paletti nella composizione della rosa.



Non puoi, se il Milan fattura 300 e il Manchester 700, non puoi obbligare il Manchester a spendere tanto quanto il Milan.
Che se ne fanno dei soldi che avanzano?

Qualsiasi parametro tu usi, loro avranno sempre 2 squadre che farebbero bene in ogni campionato.

Bisogna stilare una lista di giocatori, dove nessuno può averne piu di 2 per ruolo.

Ovviamente sto sparando a caso, andrebbe studiata bene chiaramente.

Ma il senso è che: i migliori 100 del mondo devono giocare tutti e sempre.
Non che ne giocano 50 e gli altri 50 scaldano magari la panchina, non ha senso.

Alzeresti il livello medio da paura e i campionati sarebbero cento volte più equilibrati.

Non so se capisci cosa intendo


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non puoi, se il Milan fattura 300 e il Manchester 700, non puoi obbligare il Manchester a spendere tanto quanto il Milan.
> Che se ne fanno dei soldi che avanzano?
> 
> Qualsiasi parametro tu usi, loro avranno sempre 2 squadre che farebbero bene in ogni campionato.
> ...


I calciatori vanno divisi per fasce di stipendio che generalmente ne riflette la bravura.
Affinchè il giochino sia equilibrato bisogna far si che i clubs possano tesserare x giocatori per fasce di abilità.
Stesso discorso per età, nazione di formazione ecc ecc.

Sarà cosi la bravura dei ds ad indirizzare il destino sportivo di un club e non necessariamente la disponibilità economica perchè se io so scovare i talenti trovo uno da prima fascia (1-3 mln annui di stipendio) che però mi rende come uno di quarta fascia ma tu, ipotetico riccone, non puoi far collezione di calciatori in quarta fascia come se fossero figurine.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2021)

Il Milan verrà ceduto il giorno in cui il club creerà utili e non debiti.


----------

